

Mark Zaleski on building & managing your board & investors - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2011/05/mark-zaleski-on-building-managing-your-board-investors/

======
marklittlewood
Mark Zaleski turned round a dotcom disaster as CEO before selling the business
for well over $1billion. He was also involved in one of the biggest disasters
of the dotcom boom - WebVan. He learned a lot!

This short video shows him talking at the BLN Growth Forum in 2010 where he
talked about why great investors are not always great board members, why your
board and advisers are so critical and how to build and manage your board.

Make sure when you look for cash and invite board members in that you
remember, a fish rots from the head. If you don’t get it right, the rest of
your business will go down the pan.

